# madcatter and jim took 1st AND big fish at USCATS tourney



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

in mudchicken saturday. think they pocketed about 4 grand..... buckeye tom and i managed 5th place, but no kash for us


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Has to make you happy to see a member in the $$ and nice you placed too dip.... 
Dave wasn't fishing with him ?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job guys!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg donnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

WTG donnie!!..what's the detail?? was it caught on corn?


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

dave fished with kenG.... the world record holder for blooz and his pop got 2nd and $1600, and 3 fellers from kenG's club from cincy/indiana got 3rd and 4th.... just for the record donnie and jim are straight shooters!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, Donnie!!!! Remember us little guys when you get your own TV show.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like SW Ohio boys know something about river fishing !! Four out of the top 5 places !


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

How'd Doc and Lynn do?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish they'd get the pictures & results posted.......click.

I see they are using one of my favorite reels for a fundraiser raffle








Abu 7000C4 leverdrag....a really sweet reel !


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good going everyone!!!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job guys......keep it up!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go everyone!! It's great to see the Buckeye Cat guys make such a good showing!


----------



## madcatter (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone, and thanks again to Doc and lynn for a great weekend, its great to have friends like them! It was nice seeing jigger, ken g, tom and dip also! we all had a good weekend! thanks to all!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Lynn and I caught two fish, it will give us much needed points since the points leaders got disqualified.

Congratulations to Donnie and Jim for a great victory, they had 58.3# of fish, also Congratulations to Buckeye Tom and Dip with 40# of fish and fifth place in the tournament, only ounces away from fourth which would have put $800.00 in the pocket, that is a heartbreaker there. We also won two trips to Las Vagas and a rod rack, Jim never saw the reel not sure if it was given away.

Wait till you here the story of all the boats that went aground, Doc's, Donnie's and Tom's all sitting on the rocks prior to leaving for the tournament, thanks Jigger for giving it a try to dislodge us.

We arrived home Sunday to find out that our computer had been toasted with lightning so I'm at work posting it will be a couple of weeks or more before I get it replaced.

We had a great time spending the weekend with these guys and Donnies wife, I think most of the fish were caught on Skipjack that I had got at the dam on Wednesday morning, not going to give these guys anymore bait as there kicking my butt when I do,   thanks again everybody for a great time looking forward to the Bend Area Care tournament in 2 weeks.........Doc and Lynn


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol doc...ya can always send donnie out on the bait finding mission..  dukester pointing the way..LOL 
also congrats to tom and dipster...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys if Donnie ever tells ya he's on fish---HE'S ON FISH,lol. Had a blast guys and gals. The cool part is that we did it against top notch anglers(you guys have seen em on TV and in the Magazines)! 

Doc-- Thanks again for the skippies! You're right 42 lbs. took $800 and we were 41,lol. Oh well? Let's hope the rain will stop so we can get the Bend in June 5th! 

Skips/Carp/Shad/and Tiger shrimp worked up there.

They gave away some nice stuff up there!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.catfishtournament.com


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay...I found this


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here it is.......First place. They have it on page 3


----------

